# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Tò mò món ‘bánh kem trinh nữ’ - Ẩm thực Nhật Bản

## hangnt

Ở Nhật Bản có món bánh Crepe vô cùng hút khách. Sức hấp dẫn của nó không chỉ vì hương vị thơm ngon và kiểu dáng bắt mắt, mà còn bởi nhân viên trong quán là trinh nữ.



Khách hàng xếp hàng dài mua bánh.
Loại bánh kem hoa quả đặc biệt này được bán trong hệ thống cửa hàng Harajuku Crepes tại Nhật Bản. Dù mưa gió hay nắng gắt, chỉ cần quán bánh mở cửa, hàng dãy dài khách hàng sẽ đứng chật kín bên ngoài, chờ tới lượt mua.

Bánh Crepe được chế biến tỉ mỉ theo phương pháp thủ công. Tương truyền, chủ nhân của tiệm bánh khi tuyển chọn nhân viên đã đặt tiêu chuẩn trinh tiết lên hàng đầu, nên món này còn được gọi dân giã là “bánh kem trinh nữ”. Khi ăn, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được vỏ bánh mềm dẻo, mượt mà như làn da thiếu nữ.



Các nữ nhân viên trong tiệm bánh.
Ngoài bột bánh, nguyên liệu chính để làm nên những chiếc Crepe hấp dẫn thực khách chính là hoa quả, kem và kem tươi. Thành phần kem để làm nên món bánh là sản phẩm sữa có xuất xứ từ Hokkaido. Những loại hoa quả được sử dụng để tạo nên mùi vị thơm ngon và cảm giác tươi mới cho bánh Crepe thường là dâu, kiwi, táo, nho, anh đào, bạc hà, chanh leo… Phổ biến nhất là hai loại bánh nóng và bánh nguội. Vỏ bánh có thể giòn tan hoặc dai dẻo tùy theo sở thích và yêu cầu của thực khách.



Hình dáng bắt mắt của những chiếc Crepe



Một cửa hàng bán bánh Crepe tại Nhật.
Theo thống kê, năm ngoái, mức tiêu thụ bánh Crepe tại Nhật Bản lên tới 200 tỷ yên. Loại bánh này khởi nguồn là một món điểm tâm của Pháp, được dùng với mật ong hoặc đường. Tuy nhiên, chỉ khi du nhập vào Nhật Bản, bánh Crepe mới thực sự có sức hút với thực khách, đặc biệt là giới trẻ. Ngày nay, món bánh này đã được đón nhận rộng rãi tại nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới, trong đó có Việt Nam, Trung Quốc...

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## nguyetnt

cái tên nghe hay nhỉ

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Oa nhìn ngon thế 
Cái tên cũng độc đáo

----------


## hoabattuqn

Nghe tên bánh làm nhiều người tò mò quá , VN minh bán bánh này chỗ nào thế nhi?

----------


## haianh.lenam

Tên hay mà nhìn cũng ngon ghê, ở HN có bán ko bạn ơi

----------

